# stocking up on groceries in Aruba



## Roxi

Many of you mentioned grocery stores in your posts about renting a car... Can you tell me where the most convenient place is to stock up on drinks and breakfast essentials near the Surf Club ( or on the way there from the airport)? I've been reading the posts about the pros and cons of renting a car in Aruba.  Since there are 5 of us, I'm thinking we will be better off renting a car than utilizing the bus or taxi system.  Thanks.


----------



## chrisnwillie

As you are going to the Surf Club, you will go thru town. Just after going thru town, you will see them on the right side of the street. All three are together, with Ling and Sons being behind the others, but they are all together. You will see Certified, and then Hong King, and behind them up the side street a couple hundred feet, Ling and Sons. Can't miss them.


----------



## tsl

chrisnwillie said:
			
		

> As you are going to the Surf Club, you will go thru town. Just after going thru town, you will see them on the right side of the street. All three are together, with Ling and Sons being behind the others, but they are all together. You will see Certified, and then Hong King, and behind them up the side street a couple hundred feet, Ling and Sons. Can't miss them.



Ditto.  We are leaving today  Ling and Sons is the best on selection and produce yet slightly higher than the others but still the same prices or lower we see in Dallas.  NICE surprise.  When you are at the light just past Hong King which is on the road, turn and go several hundred feet.  Ling is about 2 city blocks off the street but the road curves so it is easy to miss if you don't know it is there. (We did)

If you like steak, eat at El Gaucho's one night.  Very kid friendly place.

Enjoy, the weather has been great and the Marriotts here are top notch.


----------



## hajjah

I'm trying to remember if Ling and Sons is the same as the IGA?  That is the place we found last year.  We met some new Aruban friends last year while there and they took us to the IGA.  It is were the locals shop and is much cheaper than all of the other grocery stores.  I recall that the store is to the right at the light when coming from the airport where you turn to go to the Divi Village.


----------



## shopgirl

We will be staying at the Marriott Ocean Club the end of this month.  We aren't planning on renting a car, but wondering if anyone has just asked the taxi to stop and make a "grocery stop"?


----------



## TomR

You can take either a bus or a cab from the Marriott Ocean Club to a grocery store.  Take your time shopping and when you are through ask the store personnel to call you a cab.  I know Ling and Sons were kind enough to do this for us a few years back when we did not have a car.  Now we rent a car just for convenience.


----------



## GrayFal

hajjah said:
			
		

> I'm trying to remember if Ling and Sons is the same as the IGA?  That is the place we found last year.  We met some new Aruban friends last year while there and they took us to the IGA.  It is were the locals shop and is much cheaper than all of the other grocery stores.  I recall that the store is to the right at the light when coming from the airport where you turn to go to the Divi Village.


Yes, The Ling is an IGA and yes, it is at the light that if you made a left, would take you to Divi Village.

Here is the website http://www.lingandsons.com/
Be aware that they close at 1 pm on Sundays...we usually stop on our way from the airport.


----------



## lvhmbh

We just got back from Aruba and rented a car as always (10th year).  DH goes to the grocery store there and he likes Ling best but will go to the others for specialty stuff (his Cheerios lol!!).  Anyway, a comment on an above post.  El Gaucho has changed.  The daughters took it over and the beef is just not the same.  Prices are up, salad is not included and my steak was blah!  That's 2 years in a row and we won't be back!  (We would go at least 3 times in the 3 weeks we stay!).  We went to the Rio Steakhouse this year and it is what El Gaucho used to be.  We DID go there 3 times and were really pleased that you could take in your own wine (their list is not very good).  They charge a corkage of $11 no matter how many bottles you take in.  We got some really nice Jordan and Duckworth at Ling and took them a couple of nights.  Linda


----------

